# I made some backgrounds for DraStic



## link6155 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I made some custom background for DraStic, the DS emulator for Android. To apply, just edit your current layout, set the background to one of the provided images, and move/resize the controls over the one provided by the skin. You'll need to set the opacity to 100% transparent for these to work properly. There is a regular version for phones with 18:9 aspect ratio, a 16:9 version for older phones, and some skins will have a "simplified" version with less buttons for games that don't utilize every DS buttons. Feedback is appreciated! 

Download here


----------



## RayoTrueno (Jun 25, 2019)

This is amazing, truly great work, thank you bro!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## GEX4 (Sep 14, 2019)

i just edited skin..


----------



## DorkVaderXxX (May 12, 2020)

will you upload it to other site..cant download it on my drive


----------



## Eternalpublic (Aug 24, 2020)

These are some of the most aesthetic drastic skins. I love the texture and dimension. However the screen size is a little small for my phone, I'd imagine they would work perfectly on larger phones. I saved all of them for future use. Thank you for making them.


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2020)

really nice stuff dude. keep it up.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow those are legit awesome.


----------



## SuperDeathBoT (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks, awesome backgrounds!


----------

